# Happy Thanksgiving !



## Jefroka (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope everyone has a great day. :roon 


...Jefroka


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Save some turkey for your tegu ..Happy Thanksgiving to all ..And to all that dont celebrate Happy thursday ..!!


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy (belated) Thanks Giving to you too! I gave mine some turkey last night and she loved it.


----------

